# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #8 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Bucks fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - 
9. Charlotte Bobcats -
10. New Jersey Nets -


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Anthony Randolph


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Randolph or Alexander... I guess I'd say Randolph


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Augustin


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

DJ Augustin


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Love!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kevin Love


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*bump*

Let's get some more votes.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

3 way tie, someone vote for Augustin, Randolph, or Love.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Rock - Paper- Scissors to see who it is.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll vote for Augustin then, but I think the pick will be traded along with a bad contract to somebody. At least, it better be traded along with a bad contract for somebody!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

DJ wins although it also has been voted that the pick will be traded, I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be the case on draft night.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Knowing how Skiles operates, I'm proposing that Russell Westbrook would be a terrific fit for the Bucks.

Westbrook might be the top athlete in this draft not named Derrick Rose, and can play both guard positions. More importantly, he plays defense and that's why Skiles will like him.

I don't think #8 is a stretch given his talent.


----------

